# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  الاستخاره الغيبيه بالقرآن الكريم عبر شبكة الانترنت

## لؤلؤة البحر

السلاام عليكم

هذا موقع رهيب للاستخاره الغيبه بالقرأن 

مجربته انا شخصياا وطبعا لها شروط بتشوفونها بالرابط الي بحطه 

ولازم تلتزمون فيها وانشاءلله تطلع لكم الخيره على حسب نيتكم 

وهذا الرا بط 

http://www.al-kawthar.com/estekharah/#

واذكر لازم تقرون الشروط قبل مو تاخذونها عشوائي

واتمني لكم الافاده  


فـ ـ ـ روته

----------


## ahmed

مشكوره على العنوان المفيد يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER] العفو خيو والله يعافيك على هالمرور .. 

 فــ روته.[/ALIGN]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورة اختي على الموقع

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]

 العفو اخووي.. 

   تسلم على هالمرور .. 
 فـ ـروته.. [/ALIGN]

----------


## شاهزنان

يعني فعلا فعلا فرات الموضوع رائع

و بدون مجاملة قد ايش الموضوع قيم و مفيد 

تسلمي يا لغالية

----------


## القلب المكسور

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER] 
 العفو اخوااني ..

   تسلمون ولله على هالرد والله لايحرمنا منكم .. 
 فــ روته.. [/ALIGN]

----------


## شجن

مشكورة فرات على الموقع

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

العفو اخيه
عطااك الله العافيه

فروته

----------


## المبرقع الموسوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله  
وصحبه الموالين لاال بيته فقط 
مشكورة اختي على الموقع
عطااك الله العافيه

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

العفو اخوي يسلموا على المرور الكريمم

فروته

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووووووره

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

العفو خيتو .. 

  تسلمين والله .. 

 فـ ـروته..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ييسلموا فروته على الموضوع 

تحياتي 
أمير

----------


## بحر الشوق

تسلمين ويعطيش الف عافيـــــــــــــــــــــه



تحياتي 
بحر الشوق

----------


## khalil_hijazi

السلام عليكم اشكر لك أختي هذا العنوان

----------


## الخيال

شكرا لك
لولوة

----------

